# Help with 027 4x8 layout



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello, I am trying to set up a 4x8 layout using a 456 coal ramp and loader. I need any help with a nice track layout. I want to do a coal operation with some coal camp building for family. Thanks gary


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try one of these.


----------



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

T-Man Thanks again, I think I've got something going now. The coal ramp will take 7 ft in back, using figure 8 with one siding track inside 1 loop. Figure 8 will connect on outside to make 1 big loop. Will be using 7 switch's. Three pair and 1 right. Thank You for your always helpfullness. Next is to take photo, remove everything and paint plywood a earthtone and install layout using tacks or screws. Then wiring whick be all under the layout. Gary


----------

